# Game 76, Bucks vs 76ers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (30-45) vs. Philadelphia 76ers (40-36).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119105479.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A victory in overtime without anyone getting seriously injured! Delfino looked snazzy in his non athletic clothes on the bench, and he was there with Ersan!


But I again don't see the point of playing people 40 or more minutes a game now.


----------

